# Model S Plaid VIN received - Is this a good recent VIN?



## Shiv987 (Sep 11, 2018)

Just received a VIN on a new Plaid. MF442

is this a new and recent VIN?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

confirm that Tesla is the sender. If it's from Tesla, it's clearly new and recent. There are no old Plaid orders at this point. I will say that that VIN looks odd to me.


----------

